# How damp?



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

I've recently had my rear window removed and refitted because water was coming in around it. In the event the wooden frame inside the bodywork to which the window was fitted was rotten and was replaced. Rained a lot yesterday here in Norfolk so I thought I'd check things out today. No water around the window so that seems OK. But...........

I tried my damp meter inside the lockers above the window and got a reading of 15-20%. I called the repairer who had done the window (DEM at Norwich) and he reckons damp isn't an issue until it reaches at least 25% and his advice was to 'keep an eye on it'.

Does anyone have any knowledge of what is an 'acceptable' level of damp? And where does it come from if there's not a leak? Condensation?

Any help much appreciated.

Ray


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
In my opinion damp isnt acceptable at all and in any case anything like 25% (whatever its a percentage of heaven knows) but rest assured if you try to PX your van the dealer will run his damp memet over the van and come back with an excuse not to give you as much as you wanted.

Phill


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Damp or damp*

Phill,

These are my feelings and I think I'll get on the roof next and pay some pretty close attention to the roof rack fittings. The options for where this is getting in are rather limited but, like you, damp is damp and it's got to be getting in some where. Pray for a spell of dry weather for me!

Ray


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

0 - 15% No cause for concern

15 - 20% May require further investigation when compared with the average of all readings taken

Greater than 20% Will identify areas needing remedial work May be early signs of water ingress


Mark


----------

